# giraffe cichlids... breeding???



## punk_123 (Sep 4, 2007)

My "female giraffe" has a little bit of blue on her mouth, i was wondering if that was possible?

My male has colored up... all of his body has blue through it, i was wondering if the yare just getting ready to breed or if i have 2 male giraffes

They both are about 8 inches (But they were bought at different stores) and they are adults, they are about one yr old.

here are some pictures of them
male:

http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/ ... emonth.jpg
( that was before he had colored up)
http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/ ... raffe2.jpg

this is the female:
http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/ ... iraffe.jpg


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

Im not sure how to sex them but it would appear that you have Nimbochromis venustus. But you may have N. livingstoni. That should give you a basis to do some research of the sexing methods of these fish.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Hard to tell sexes with the quality of the pics, but the first two appear to be a Male N. venustus. The third pic could be a female, but I cannot be sure. Venting would likely shed more light on the subject.


----------



## punk_123 (Sep 4, 2007)

thanks,  i think i have a male and a female too.... but the blue on her face is kind of weird.... 
i am 100% shure that my fish are giraffes... or Nimbochromis venustus.. the other ones look a lot different... i have tried to vent them... but unfortunatly they all look the same to me...


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Yep those are venustus.


----------

